# Drywall primer or paint and liquid nails



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rboutin2 said:


> Hello all, i am going to be installing my lyons tub surrounds soon. I am about to primer the drywall with StepOne pva primer from menards. after that, i am planning on painting with a semigloss paint. I was wondering if i should paint or even primer where i am going to adhere the tub surround:no:. I am planning on using liquid nails construction adhesive for this. The panels are fiberglass on the back. Will the fresh paint interefere with the panels bonding correctly?:yes: I am planning on waiting a day or so before putting up the walls after painting. BTW, paint is a dutch boy duraclean.


I believe you should re think this whole project.


----------



## rboutin2 (Sep 25, 2011)

First, whats wrong with the pva primer from menards? Ive now used it in 3 rooms, and dont have any complaints. it says drywall primer right on the can. Also, its really the only option around here. small town. Second, whats the big deal with semigloss? shoudlnt that be used in a bathroom anyways? and my paint choice was what was cheap, but not super cheap. we used walmart paint in our kitchen and dont have any complaints with that. So, will someone answer my question, should i paint or primer or both behind my tub surround before i put the surround walls up with liquid nails?


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Drywall in a shower surround is not a good idea nor do I think it's even to code.


----------



## rboutin2 (Sep 25, 2011)

its greenboard and the tub surround are interlocking sealing fiberglass and acrylic panels that are designed to fit my tub. its not like i am primering and painting drywall and then letting water run on it. And, I am going to caulk the seams just for peace of mind anyways.

here is the surround:
Tub surround

and here is the tub: Not jetted tub


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you read the installation instructions you provided me? The surround gets attached to the stud surfaces. No drywall behind. There's even a nice installation video. Again, no drywall behind. The end of the video shows the options of face of stud prep to allow for the gwb to bypass the nailing flange.

Yes the walls do interlock, and yes you can caulk them. I put an identical tub in my house and there is no drywall behind the fiberglass tub walls.


----------



## rboutin2 (Sep 25, 2011)

yes i did watch the video. yes i did read the instructions that came with the walls. I personally think the walls were a little flimsy for attaching directly to the studs. I called lyons and asked them if it was okay to install them on drywall, and they said thats fine. I am not asking what you all think of my technique or anything like that. The drywall is aready up, mudded and finsihed, ready for primer. I am just wondering if i should primer and/or paint the drywall that the surround is gna be adhered to. Should i just primer then adhere, or both paint and primer? How long should I wait to attach the walls after primer and or paint? I need to know asap, as I am cleaning up the drywall sanding dust now, and then am ready for primer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I am not asking what you all think of my technique





> I need to know asap,





> First, whats wrong with the pva primer





> whats the big deal with semigloss?





> my paint choice was what was cheap





> should i paint or primer or both behind my tub surround before i put the surround walls up with liquid nails?


 
Sounds as if he already has all the answers, I wonder why he is here.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> I wonder why he is here.


I'm not sure anymore...

rboutin2, call the guy who said it was ok to install over drywall. He'll know the answers to your questions...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> rboutin2, call the guy who said it was ok to install over drywall. He'll know the answers to your questions...


Be sure that using Liquid Nails is the right thing to do. I do know that Liquid Nails has been known to ruin cheep plastic tub surrounds if it isn't the Liquid Nails product formulated for that purpose. All Liquid Nails is not created equal.


----------



## rboutin2 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am here cuz i need to know if paint is ok to put behind the tub surround, and then put liquid nails on the fresh paint and or primer. I know the liquid nails will hold, but will the paint stick to the wall good enough when it is fresh so the panels dont pull away from the drywall


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

rboutin2 said:


> I am here cuz i need to know if paint is ok to put behind the tub surround, and then put liquid nails on the fresh paint and or primer. I know the liquid nails will hold, but will the paint stick to the wall good enough when it is fresh so the panels dont pull away from the drywall


I've said no, but you've made it clear you ARE doing. So paint and glue away and let us know how it turns out for you.

Take a look at this post with code references about gwb within showers: http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/moisture-proofing-plastic-sheeting-119043/

Best of Luck!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

rboutin2 said:


> Hello all, i am going to be installing my lyons tub surrounds soon. I am about to primer the drywall with StepOne pva primer from menards. after that, i am planning on painting with a semigloss paint. I was wondering if i should paint or even primer where i am going to adhere the tub surround. I am planning on using liquid nails construction adhesive for this. The panels are fiberglass on the back. Will the fresh paint interefere with the panels bonding correctly? I am planning on waiting a day or so before putting up the walls after painting. BTW, paint is a dutch boy duraclean.


I'm assuming you're talking about one of these Lyons' Surrounds? http://www.lyonsindustries.com/product_rv/rv_surrounds.html

If I was doing this, I'd find out everything I could from the manufacturer - including the EXACT adhesive they recommend you use. 

If they're not specific about the details, I would neither prime nor paint the drywall behind the surround. It takes both primer and paint a lot longer to cure than to dry. 


I'm sure others will disagree, but that's what I would do.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about one of these Lyons' Surrounds? http://www.lyonsindustries.com/product_rv/rv_surrounds.html
> 
> If I was doing this, I'd find out everything I could from the manufacturer - including the EXACT adhesive they recommend you use.
> 
> ...


Me too:yes:


----------

